# [Wiki] Le tuto Bind est-il à jour ?

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement en train de faire une installation serveur sur le Raspberry, pour ce faire j'ai commencé par me baser sur le guide Gentoo concernant Bind, mais ça ne fonctionne pas (ou du moins je n'arrive pas à le faire tournner)...

Puis je me suis basé sur le tuto D'adrien D. de Linuxtricks et là ça fonctionne.

Du coup je me demande si le Wiki est bien à jour; qu'en pensez-vous ?

Hors sujet: Avec le tuto d'Adrien D. lorsque que je veux me connecter en ssh avec "ssh martin@iteractif.com" ben je me connecte en ssh mais sur le poste à partir duquel je veux me connecter...

Si je lance la commande à partir de mon bureau je me connecte sur le bureau et si je le fais à partir du serveur je me connecte au serveur.

Il me semble que celà puisse venir de la configuration D'adrien, pourriez-vous me le confirmer ou me détromper svp ?

Je vous remercie !

Cordialement, Skwal.

----------

